# Problem with libgnome during eclipse install from port



## SaschaT (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello,

I'm pretty new to FreeBSD and have installed my first system only a few weeks ago. So please forgive me if my questions seem silly. Now I tried to install eclipse on FreeBSD. I managed to install Java and then wenn to 

/usr/ports/java/eclipse

to install eclipse with "make install". Compiling went on for hours then finally stopped with an error.



```
===>    Verifying install for gnomecanvas-2.0 in /usr/ports/graphics/libgnomecanvas
===>   Returning to build of libbonoboui-2.24.1_1
Error: shared library "gnomecanvas-2.0" does not exist
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/libbonoboui.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/java/eclipse.
```


So I went to the specified directory _/usr/ports/graphics/libgnomecanvas_ and tried another _make install_ there to see what happens: I got a new line immediately. Obviously it already existed. _pkg_info _listed a similar sounding package _libgnome-2.26.0_1_, but I was not able to find the _libgnomecanvas_ itself.

So I thought, hm, maybe something went wrong during the installation and ran a "make install" in "/usr/ports/graphics/libgnomecanvas". It finished without error messages (at least without any I could spot) and the line
_===>   Registering installation for libgnomecanvas-2.26.0_1_

Ok, back to the eclipse port, another installation run for the eclipse port which again ended with the same error like before. I moved back to the libgnomecanvas port and tried to deinstall it with _make deinstall_.

That threw the following error(s);


```
===>  Deinstalling for graphics/libgnomecanvas
===>   Deinstalling libgnomecanvas-2.26.0_1
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/lib/libgnomecanvas-2.so.0' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: couldn't entirely delete package (perhaps the packing list is
incorrectly specified?)
```

So I checked the content of the directory /usr/local/lib/ and found the following (extract):


```
.
.
.
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel   760788 Jul 30 19:08 libglib-2.0.so.0
-rw-r--r--   1 root  wheel     9256 Jul 30 19:08 libgmodule-2.0.a
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel      984 Jul 30 19:08 libgmodule-2.0.la
lrwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel       19 Jul 30 19:08 libgmodule-2.0.so -> libgmodule
-2.0.so.0
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel    13576 Jul 30 19:08 libgmodule-2.0.so.0
-rw-r--r--   1 root  wheel   103074 Aug  5 00:58 libgnome-2.a
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel     1460 Aug  5 00:58 libgnome-2.la
lrwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel       15 Aug  5 00:58 libgnome-2.so -> libgnome-2.so.
0
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel    86844 Aug  5 00:58 libgnome-2.so.0
[color="Blue"][B]-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel   241106 Aug  5 14:36 libgnomecanvas-2.so.2600[/B][/color]
-rw-r--r--   1 root  wheel   552252 Aug  5 00:17 libgnomevfs-2.a
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel     1260 Aug  5 00:17 libgnomevfs-2.la
lrwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel       18 Aug  5 00:17 libgnomevfs-2.so -> libgnomevfs
-2.so.0
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel   394391 Aug  5 00:17 libgnomevfs-2.so.0
.
.
.
```

So there is a file with a very similar file name. 

Now my questions: 

1. What does this mean?
2. How do I get the eclipse install to finish?


----------

